# Teaching Formal Heeling



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I made these videos with some tips on teaching excellent, heads-up, formal heeling for another group, and thought they might be of use to some folks here too! (starring Panda and Pixel!  )


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How fun to watch! You burn a lot of calories, Karen!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Your girls look like they are having fun, very cute! Love watching happy pups.:smile2::smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Your girls look like they are having fun, very cute! Love watching happy pups.:smile2::smile2:


If they didn't love to work it wouldn't be fun for me either!


----------



## wrldtravlr345 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thank you so much for posting! It greatly helps training me to get him to walk on a lead. I need to carry more treats.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

wrldtravlr345 said:


> Thank you so much for posting! It greatly helps training me to get him to walk on a lead. I need to carry more treats.


Remember, though, that this is NOT training for loose leash walking. You ould never want heads up, close heeling for long periods, like on a casual walk. It takes not only too much concentration on the part of the dog, but is physically difficult. What I posted is to teach competition heeling. For casual loose leash walking, look at some of the Kikopup videos.


----------

